# DreamWorks Animation stock up on news of Netflix deal



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

> News that DreamWorks Animation is cutting short its output deal with HBO in order to work with Netflix sent the "Shrek" producer's stock to its highest point in more than a month.
> 
> DreamWorks Animation's current agreement with pay-TV channel HBO was to run until 2014. Under the terms of the deal, DreamWorks Animation movies go exclusively to HBO during the "pay cable window," which typically starts about six months after theatrical debut.


To READ MORE
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/entertainmentnewsbuzz/2011/07/dreamworks-animation-stock-up-on-news-of-netflix-deal.html


----------

